# Just some Aussie art??



## gumbud (Jul 12, 2018)

https://www.theguardian.com/artandd...ut&utm_term=280921&subid=26363714&CMP=ema_632

one of our best 'old fellas'


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 12, 2018)

He is a striking image all by himself. There is a quiet dignity in his gaze.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 25, 2019)

Very interesting article. I wish I'd invested in indigenous art when I lived in South Australia. All I have are the typical souvenirs - boomerang, Dream-Time hangings and tablecloth. I cherish my pottery tea set made by an SA potter, which has the State flower on it. I bought it because it looks somewhat like a Japanese design.


----------



## gumbud (Mar 26, 2019)

the Indigenous art is also an amazing 'history book' which other local 'peoples' can read and use but are often just 'pictures' that look nice and sometimes puzzling by the 'white fella' !


----------

